# Please please somebody answer me



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

The   got me yesterday  which was CD 27 ( usually CD 27 or 28 ). So feeling crap. 

I rang the clinic this morning to ask if the prog blood test result was back ( had it done last Monday - 31st ). It was and apparently level was 28.3. Now they said this meant I HAD ovulated this month when I thought it had to be over 30 She assured me that I had definately ovulated re this level. But I don't understand what the hell has happened this month. I was scanned on CD13 - follicle was 12.0mm Scanned again 2 days later and follicle was 13.5mm. Scanned 3 days later and could see nothing so they assumed I had ovulated over the weekend but wanted me to have a blood test to confirm this. Well if my cycle length was 27 days and they reckon there is always a 14 day gap between ovulation and period then more likely I ovulated on CD13!!! But how come the scan showed follicle of size 12.0mm on this day? Could I have had another larger one that had already popped out??  

I am so confused, please help. I am now about to embark on 6/12 'au natural' but feel like I haven't got a clue when / if I am ovulating. Could they be fobbing me off ? Is this level high enough - assuming I didn't have the blood test done on the correct day ( i.e. would not have been 7dpo more like 12dpo ).

Should I ask my GP to do a day 21 test for me this month to put my mind at rest that I am ovulating?

Thank you,  . Not feeling very happy today  

Mads xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry AF got you 

In the (slightly rephrased) words of our consultant...it's a complete myth that there is always 14 days from ovulation to AF...luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

I always ovulate cd14/15 but have cycles of 30/31 days (with the very odd 29 day thrown in to confuse !) so I have long luteal phase.

They like to see a progesterone level of over 30nmol/l but if yours was 28.3nmol/l then that would be classed as borderline, showing you ovulated but you were probably tested either a little early or late (progesterone peaks at 7dpo).

I know its easier said than done but try not to stress and worry to much...you've had follie tracking which showed developing follies, you've had progesterone checked which indicates ovulation...

Good luck for this month 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Mads, I've typed this three times and keep losing it, and it looks like Minxy come to your rescue but...

So sorry the   got you Mads. 

This business is so unfair. 

I'm not an expert on this stuff (Minxy is and I'm sure she'll be along soon to put your mind at rest and give you more definite info) but as I understand it, the luteal phase isn't always 14 days for everyone. It can vary, but I don't think it's a problem unless it's shorter than 10 days.

I think they like a day 21 progesterone to be over 30 but 28 is still a definite yes, and if you bear in mind that you may in fact have Od a little later than you thought, then at 7dpo your reading probably would have been even higher.

Minxy told me yesterday that they like follicles to be 16mm to 22mm before they pop, and that they can grow an average 1-2mm per day, so ...

I reckon ( and I apologise for making an uneducated guess ) that you probably Od a little later than you thought and your LP is actually a little shorter than 14 days.

What do you think?

As for going au naturelle...I'm in the same boat. I'm hopeless with OPK sticks and they only give you a ball park idea anyway.

I think all we can do is cover days 10 to 18 and keep trying. If I were you , I would definitely ask your GP for another day 21 blood test ( or maybe a day or two later even) not because I think you didn't O but because I know how anxious and stressed I get about it and let's facce it, we don't need any extra stress. I think they should do it for you just for the reassurance value.

Sending you lots of love Mads. I hope you've got comforting things planned this weekend while you are coming to terms with this cycle. It does sound to me as though things were functioning properly for you this month, but that you were 'unlucky' this time (God, I am so fed up with being 'unlucky' )


xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Juniper,

Thanks hun 4 your reply. feelin slightly better now - after Minxy's reply.

I agree that I think I ov later rather than earlier ( earlier is what the nurse said may have occured which confused the hell out of me when I was tracked between CD13 - CD18! ). I agree that from now on just gonna make sure we cover days 10-18 ( but not get too stressed! - god that p****s me off when people say that ).

I threw all my empty drug bottles / boxes and OV Kits away this morning as don't want to be governed by them anymore and I must say that felt good!

We will definately have to keep in touch as 'au naturelle' buddies. When does your next tx start, if any? We are on IUI w/list which should start next Feb.

I have got my Goddaughter's christening on Sunday but looking forward to it. Then I have my nephews naming ceremony the following weekend which I know I am going to find hard but at least we will be getting jiggy at the point again so who knows!!

Thank you so much 4 your best wishes, it really really means a lot. Do you have regular blood tests done to check ovulation?

TC, Mads xxxx[br]: 4/08/06, 10:15Minxy - I did write a huge thank you to you earlier but guess it didn't save. Your replies mean so much and help so much in reassuring us anxious ones!!

Hope it's really good news 4 you hun this month, will keep everything crossed 4 you both,

Mads xxx[br]: 4/08/06, 10:17Minxy

I have tried writing this 3 times now but doesn't save 4 some reason.

THANK YOU is basically what I wanted to say 4 your prompt reply and going some way in reassuring me.

Good luck hun to you this month, keeping everything crossed

Mads xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Mads, glad you're feeling better. I'm just waiting for the onslaught of the   but feeling a bit better than yesterday.

I'm actually going to stay on Clomid until November, but no more scans or blood tests cos everything was okay for two cyccles.

We have an appointment with the consultant in November. Our fertility nurse took us aside last time we were at the clinic and told us to march into that appointment and tell her what we wanted, she also suggested that we ask for our IVF go first before trying IUI so we could see what the eggy and the sperm get up to rather than it all happening behind closed doors.

I think it would be a huge reassurance and a big psychological boost just to know that some of the eggs fertilize so I think we are going to do that. Hopefully (unless we get a fantastic surprise in the meantime) we will be starting IVF early next year.

I really can't wait. I just want it to be January now and i hope they don't turn around and say they've changed their minds and we can't have one go on the NHS.

I hope you won't leave the clomid board just cos you're going au naturelle. Stick with us.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hunny 

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mads  xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

I have been thinking about you all week, couldnt get to the computer. Sorry to hear AF arrived, but after seeing Lesley and how brill she was I am not at all surprised! I am convinced you are gonna concieve this month or Sept au naturelle as she said you would, so far EVERTHING she said has come true already!! ie said BF would get job he went for and last week he did ( i wont go on here, but im telling you, she was so spot on!)  so, try and chill out, i have since she told me too. My AF arrived this morning and i didnt really feel anything - first time in months i havent   when she showed up and felt gutted and empty. I actually feel quite   and my pain has died down again, beginning to think it was clomid causing pain,not endo now!!    Anyway, glad you are feeling better and i really reckon its gonna happen soon for you!!!  def keep in touch and stay around.  Jo xxx    

Heres to us both concieving "au naturelle"


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Aughh bless u honey for being so positive  - I told you Lesley worked wonders for me too! I am feeling really positive at the moment  which is amazing considering we are going up to North Yorkshire tomorrow for nephew's naming ceremony ( on Saturday ) and I had my God daughter's christening last Sunday! I am sure the  pills were what made me feel so  and . I feel amazing being off them! Lorraine said I may feel a bit low after stopping all the drugs but I feel completely the opposite - should have done it sooner!!! 

I was a bit annoyed with the clinic last week when getting my blood test results . I felt a bit fobbed off to be honest and wasn't feeling at all confident until I came on here and everyone kindly reassured me all seemed ok with my levels. Just out of interest, what prog level is a definate ovulation and what level dictates a definate *not* ovulation, do you know? Does anyone know? I don't think I am going to worry about getting another test done at my GP surgery this month cause it's just more pressure and worry which I've come to learn really doesn't help the ttc situation.

Cannot wait til our Holiday to Sorrento ( 1st Sept ). 2 weeks in the sunshine in a 4* hotel  . Our 3rd wedding anniversary is while we are away ( 6th Sept ) and we have a car hired for 6-9th Sept. Then I come back but 4 days later will be travelling to Milton Keynes to see Robbie -    

I so hope Lesley's predictions are going to be as accurate for us as they obviously are for you and BF.
Well done to him for getting the job. Go on, tell me what else she was spot on with, give me some more hope! Glad you are feeling better and felt ok when AF arrived this month.

I will definately be keeping my fingers crossed for next 2 months, I'll obviously let u know WHEN it happens ha! I will definately keep in touch. I suddenly thought the other day - I shouldn't really be on here cause not officially a Clomid chick anymore ( thank god ! ). Still I know all you people and love chatting to you all.

You take care hun,

Catch up soon,

Mads xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again Mads,

Yeah, I suddenly realised i probably shouldnt be here either as not gonna take anymore clomid - I also feel so much better being off the   tablets!  I don't know much about the prog BT, sorry never had them only a few last year, which spec just read and said one month i did one month i didnt ovulate - hence the "sporadic" theory!  Lesley said i had lost my left tube, which was amazing, and then she said i ovulate "sporadically" (yep, used same words as spec) in fact said its every 3 months, hence why it will take me longer to get pg  
She said my mum had an ulcer, just been Dr and they think she has!!!

Anyway, she was brill so fingers crossed for us both, and i hope you have a lovely relaxing hol together, we are thinking of going away soon again.

TC.  Jo x


----------

